# What is wrong with my Window Air Conditioner



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I cleaned the lint out of the filters, just it's making a loud scratching sound, as you can hear. I can have it replaced, as I have a warranty on it, just I wonder what the fix is, if it just requires something small I won't need to do all that


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Squirrel cage (fan) rubbing something maybe?

Dry bearings?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds like a bad motor bearing. or maybe a the bearing in fan


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

oscer1 said:


> sounds like a bad motor bearing. or maybe a the bearing in fan


Sounds like a cheap fix, is it?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well if your handy at taking things apart and the know how to do the job then yes be cheaper than having it fixed for you. but if it is under warranty then i would go that route.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Look in the vents on the outside, you'll often get leaves and other things drop into them and start rubbing on the squirrel cage as Spyware mentioned. 
I normally use a length of wire to pull the leaves out, there is normally nothing you can hurt in the back, but be careful and unplug it anyway. 
I've used magnets to hold screen over the vents when I had mine under a beech tree.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm thinking I should go with the warranty, as the parts to replace it may not have been made/are not available anywhere.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That outta work.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Ordered the new ac yesterday, it's coming


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hopefully replaced under warranty?


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> Hopefully replaced under warranty?


Yes, though I had to pay for another one for the next one. Our house has central AC, but for some reason it doesn't work upstairs, You feel a huge temperature difference when you walk up and down from the second floor. Then again, as you go into my room, facing the outside of the house. If I owned if I'd look into getting this fixed.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm. Is it a basement and the main floor above it, or a two story house on a slab?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know the room above are garage is always warm in summer cold in winter even with central air doesn’t heat or cool good above garage has two vents in room. We use room as office and craft room so I got a portable air conditioner for the room when wife works in room. I like the warmth


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> Hmmm. Is it a basement and the main floor above it, or a two story house on a slab?


basement and two floors above it. I wonder if the oil furnace might have something to do with it, anyway the owner won't get it fixed, oh well.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, know what you mean.


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

You really need a heating/cooling "zone" for each floor. That way your system has 3 thermostats. In cooling season, you set them all to your temp, say 78 degrees and each floor only gets cool air when that floor gets above 78. So the upstairs might get cool air 2 or 3 times while the main floor only gets cool air 1 time and the basement gets no cool air. These systems can adapt to any forced-air heating system by installing electric dampers that are then coded to open only when their thermostat turns on the cooling. Landlords are notoriously bad about spending money on rental properties, so I can sympathize with your situation.


----------



## DaviFlody (Apr 23, 2021)

I've had the same problem. I didn't find the solution, so simply bought a new one.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

New AC unit is in, working well, that was is gone, good thing I bought the warranty, let's hope my new one goes longer than 2 years like the old one did- without a problem.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Most modern ACs keep a small amount of water in the exhaust area to help cool the condenser as an energy saving method. Older units drained the condensate completely, and relied on air movement alone. When in use, the cage blower picks up and sprays the water which often makes a scratching noise from droplets hitting the sides


----------

